

Fortress Project At Oracle Wrapping Up - rainysunday
https://blogs.oracle.com/projectfortress/entry/fortress_wrapping_up

======
agumonkey
Sad to see it fold. I hope it will spread its genes.

------
ableal
_"Dimensions and units: We designed a way to write such expressions as "2
meters per second" and "15.7 kg" and have them fit smoothly into the rest of
the type system and mathematical syntax—still a good idea that has yet to
reach fruition."_

